# Check out my Legs!



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Azureus adventure so far..

19th June: 


DSC_0031 by .JayD., on Flickr

Their home for (hopefully) the next couple months..


DSC_0035 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0037 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0204 by .JayD., on Flickr

30th June: Added the tads to the system after a few days of communal swimming lessons


DSC_0206 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0205 by .JayD., on Flickr

12th August: All containers full!


DSC_0004 by .JayD., on Flickr

12th August: pics of the tads from the first clutch


DSC_0009 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0012 by .JayD., on Flickr

and they're still at it!


DSC_0017 by .JayD., on Flickr


Also, thought i'd throw a few pics of my leuc viv up as well. Pictures really dont do it justice, much more vibrant.


DSC_0024 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0023 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0020 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Loving that viv- the cobbles and so on really set off the plants.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:censor: ing A mate,the vivs a belter and the tads look really good well done kiddo I'm guessing around 10days till morphout tub ,ha I may be way off ,but seen as its your first lot i thought I'd chuck that in so your ready:lol2:

Good luck with morphout mate and 
Seriously well done
:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:
grats 
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, the pictures of the leuc viv make it look really dull, almost black and white! so much more vibrant and vivid in the flesh.

Stu - do you seriously think 10 days?! everything i've read has says around 3-4 months from tad to froglet - mine are only about 45 days old....i havent even got a morphout tub ready yet lol!


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Cornish-J said:


> image
> DSC_0009 by .JayD., on Flickr


In this pic it looks like he's about to pop a right arm. What's the water temperature? Great looking tank! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks guys, the pictures of the leuc viv make it look really dull, almost black and white! so much more vibrant and vivid in the flesh.
> 
> Stu - do you seriously think 10 days?! everything i've read has says around 3-4 months from tad to froglet - mine are only about 45 days old....i havent even got a morphout tub ready yet lol!


Jay i'm making that call from the pic underneath the date 12th august,mate the reflection on the water makes it difficult to see how much colour he's carrying,but i can clearly see fore arm(front leg development),i have NOT done azzies but expect you'll see quite rapid colour development,if its not already there, just before morphout. Thats whats happening in the attachis mate,the shape doesn't change that much the colour does,which ever way,i can't see it going to 3 months say another 30 days.
J it might well be longer you know what i'm like,i cover stuff before it happens,i very nearly got caught out with a froglet a couple of months back,which was sat on the side of a glass in the gizmo,way quicker than i expected and I'd been pulling them almost weekly,for bloody months now.If you have to make some form of morphout tub and intend using silicone say for a vent get on it mate,I'd rather call it wrong and look a fool than you not be where you want to be when your first froglet decides to leave the water ,you've seen that little click top tupperware with some moss we use,cut a vent in the top moss one end water the other,you can get them going in there with some springs,or go straight to a big tub orchid bark leaflittler well seeded with springs and tip a glass on its side, say 40degrees, set stuff up sooner rather than later mate :2thumb:
ha ha remember these frogs haven't read the books :2thumb::2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Glenn, the water temp is about 25-28 degrees constant.

Stu - there's absolutely no colouration in the tads yet - does slight colouration come before front arms? at what point do you put the cup in the morphout tub? shortly after both front arms have popped?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I was hoping for a picture of your actual legs, though...:whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks Glenn, the water temp is about 25-28 degrees constant.
> 
> Stu - there's absolutely no colouration in the tads yet - does slight colouration come before front arms? at what point do you put the cup in the morphout tub? shortly after both front arms have popped?


your water temps are just a bit higher than mine,probably 22-25,which may well bring them on abit quicker as Glenn said plus amount feed i'd guess.J with the attachis most of the colour development comes quick in the last 2 weeks,turning from a black tad with bumps,so where yours is now, to apretty heavily coloured tad with 4 legs,colouration seems to intensify as the tail shrinks.I also see this with the auratus which are also tinc clade,so suspect it will be exactly the same with azzies being the same species.Glenn and Mike should be able to confirm this for you.
Yes the minute little fella has 4 legs he wants to be in morphout.J our tinc clade...auratus tinc and leuc,all come ootw with little tail,you can almost predict it to the day,but every now and then one jumps ship earlier,which is why i nearly got caught out.ha just for the future,a mystie tad is off ootw tail and all,so remember that one!!!!!
So yup 4 legs move the little fella to morphout.One other thing,if he pops one front leg and there is abreak of acouple of days,don't worry man,the other has always followed here at least.
oh yeah you'll note tad has stopped feeding at around 4 legs by the slight film on the top of the water,he'll start again just around the time the tail has completely been absorbed,tapping a few springs in from above will often prevoke a feeding response.

hope that will get you there mate,as i mentioned,Mike and Glenn might be able to add,to where i can't as we still don't have those azzies for Shaz....YET:lol2: 

Stu


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

lovely looking tadpoles! nice shot of the adult leuc too! :2thumb:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks Glenn, the water temp is about 25-28 degrees constant.
> 
> Stu - there's absolutely no colouration in the tads yet - does slight colouration come before front arms? at what point do you put the cup in the morphout tub? shortly after both front arms have popped?


My temps are between 22-25. Having them a bit higher will speed them up but I've also read that in can sometimes lead to SLS (I have no hands on experience with this) Azureus do colour up a bit before morphing but it's not as noticible as other darts. In the winter my tads are colder and can take as long as 4 months but they morph out bigger so that's okay with me. These would be eggs that were laid in late fall. I try and shut my frogs down for the winter.

Cheers


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

first one popped its front arm this morning, the other arm doesnt look too far away - at what point would i notice SLS and how do i spot it?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> first one popped its front arm this morning, the other arm doesnt look too far away - at what point would i notice SLS and how do i spot it?


wicked,first of many my friend:2thumb:.
when the froglet exits the water,and can stand PROPERLY,support itself on the front legs,thats when i relax about sls mate,ha and then i really relax once its feeding,ie tummy swells,if i haven't seen it feed
good luck bro
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if you can tell anything from the pic - but how does he look?


IMG_0226 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats!

It looks good to me, so far. :2thumb: There are many degrees of SLS, but if the tad is moving its arms while swimming they're usually fine. 

Go ahead and give em a poke in the rear and see if it moves it's arms to get away. :lol2:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

he seems to move his arms, not 100% sure, he''s pretty nippy though!

i've got him in the morphout tub now - how long before he'll be leaving the water do you think?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> My temps are between 22-25. Having them a bit higher will speed them up but I've also read that in can sometimes lead to SLS (I have no hands on experience with this) Azureus do colour up a bit before morphing but it's not as noticible as other darts. In the winter my tads are colder and can take as long as 4 months but they morph out bigger so that's okay with me. These would be eggs that were laid in late fall. I try and shut my frogs down for the winter.
> 
> Cheers


Just to back that, I have had nothing but trouble with my vent tads since I upped temps from 24 to 26 degrees Celsius. They still take an age to morph out, but now I lose loads early to popping their back legs too early etc.

Ade


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Cornish-J said:


> he seems to move his arms, not 100% sure, he''s pretty nippy though!
> 
> i've got him in the morphout tub now - how long before he'll be leaving the water do you think?


Cool! Within a week or so. Make sure to post pics of his progress. The tail will seem to absorbing slowly and then in the last few days, BAM, it's gone. 

I still remember my first experience. Exciting stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just to back that, I have had nothing but trouble with my vent tads since I upped temps from 24 to 26 degrees Celsius. They still take an age to morph out, but now I lose loads early to popping their back legs too early etc.
> 
> Ade


This one fascinates me guys,i wonder if there is an ideal temp for each species.
We have been singularly fortunate,with only the real issues in the mysties, but this could well be caused by other factors than water temp,the slightly cooler temps we run at seem to do the trick here.Ade i wonder if these two species,just have so long for something to go wrong,they are just trickier to morph out,successfully.i don't have answers,only questions really.

J if it wasn't for those first 3 attachis,giving me a known niggle of doubt,If that tad was here he's everything i would expect of a good tad.I'll add those attachis front limbs were just a tiny bit thinner i think. yeah i know they all look thin ,but after a while your eye gets honed to this stuff I reckon your winning buddy,i really do.J he'll stop feeding now or within a day,I'g guess and wants to be moved to a morphout tub if he hasn't been already,now!!
We catch them in a film can,3/4 full of water and place this in the water in the morph out tub,then a few hours later tip the little guy into the morphout tub water,or pop in in a glass with water and tip this on its side in the tub,up to you and which way your going,the film can is purely to allow temps to equalise
good luck mate

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There probably is Stu, as they often come from different countires, different elevations etc.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

First ever froglet!!
(hopefully SLS free)


DSC_002 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0001 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good! I could be wrong here, but I think SLS shows up pretty early- so you should be ok.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

They all look OK to me but tbh i dont really know what i'm looking for, Ron - only seen SLS from pictures online etc....fingers crossed anyway.

the little blue guy was climbing up the moss until i stuck my lense in there lol  he retreated the water


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good J.
I`d say the one on the right looks fine.
Just going by the way it`s able to stretch it`s legs out.
The left one looks okay too but can`t see the legs well enough.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Mike, hope you're well mate.

Hope so, there's currently 5 in that tub with another 4 about 2 weeks away from front legs too.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one J.
I wish you well with them.
I`m just waiting to see how my latest batch turn out.
Their back legs are just appearing now so shouldn`t be too long now before I know.


Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

here's a better picture of the little guy


DSC_0002 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats!

He/She looks fine and sitting upright. The other tads look to be good too. :no1:

Cheers


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`d say from that photo that you have at least one froglet which is 100% good.
Well done J.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

How long before i should be moving the froglets to a non-water tub? 
how soon will they start feeding once they leave the water?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> How long before i should be moving the froglets to a non-water tub?
> how soon will they start feeding once they leave the water?


 
Hi J
Once they have left the water for a couple of days you should be fine moving them.
They can take up to about a week to start feeding, but as long as you have plenty springs on the go in their rearing tub they`ll be fine as the food will be there for when they`re ready.
Have a small water dish for them to have a soak in as i`ve found that froglets like to have a wee splash now and again.

Mike


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

congrats, soso cute


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Hi J
> Once they have left the water for a couple of days you should be fine moving them.
> They can take up to about a week to start feeding, but as long as you have plenty springs on the go in their rearing tub they`ll be fine as the food will be there for when they`re ready.
> Have a small water dish for them to have a soak in as i`ve found that froglets like to have a wee splash now and again.
> ...


Thanks Mike, should i then start misting the rearing tub a couple times a day?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don`t mist my froglets much J.
The rearing tubs are humid anyway but thats why I make sure there`s a water dish for them, it`s there if they need it.


Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok kool, just moved him in with half a film cannister of water.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

A film cannister is good J.
I use similar for newly morphed kids.
There is a photo of my froglets in their rearing tank here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu-19.html

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey bro how goes it j,i hope your both well.
mate fantastic well done,froglet sitting up looks furpect,dude I'm so chuffed for you.

i mist all frogies in tubs daily,i like the way me and mike always do things slightly different ,but both yet the same results,he's my buddy he won't mind that:lol2:
i start dropping in a few springs a couple of days after morphout,not too many though you don't want them cralwing all over froglets,they be fine in the tub for a few days,erm have you noted baby darts can swim quite well:whistling2:
my tubs are set up for a couple of weeks and seeded with DW and springs before froglets go in, after about a week I'm starting to add mels(of being in the tub),i want to get the froglet used to Ff early plus i want the vit into him ASAP

Jaime..your a dart breeder:no1:
bring it the hell on

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea both good thanks Stu 

some updated pics on the 3 that are out the water - got another 3 almost out and A LOT more tads on the way!


DSC_0002 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0005 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0007 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done J,mate,watch those tummies,after a few days they will start to round up abit, even if you don't see them feed you'll know all is well. You'll find after say ten days they'll be knocking back the grub and starting to grow it's almost visible daily. I think in around 2 weeks,its difficult i can't really see the size of the tub your using ,but i think they will need something bigger.
These guys once they get growing will need some serious food ,J,providing you don't go silly with huge quantities in one hit,then we find its almost impossible to get them over weight.They will fatten up and by the next day almost grow it out. I'm really starting to come to the conclusion that tincs need frequent sustained food for them to do well. We give them springs most mornings and ff most evenings,plus any wild goodies as and when i can lay my grubby little mitts on it.Just some thoughts buddy that might help
goodluck kiddo
Stu


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats with the Frogs morphing out..


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

as i had my phone ... and a 5p kicking about lol 


Untitled by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Photo J.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Amazing looking frogs J


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Azzies really are beautiful.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks guys 

you know you NEED darts in your life Ron...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice one J, brilliant! 

Agreed though, it's high time Ron got himself over to the lighter side of phibing. 

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Cornish-J said:


> thanks guys
> 
> you know you NEED darts in your life Ron...



Well done J if you wasnt addicted before you will be now.
Maybe ill take some of my azzie froglets to pras for Ron to see :mf_dribble::lol2:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Well done J if you wasnt addicted before you will be now.
> Maybe ill take some of my azzie froglets to pras for Ron to see :mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> Richie


I already like them- although I'd be more likely to go for leucs as my first darts- but raising the fire-bellied toadlets gave me *far* more experience with friutflies than I want again in a hurry! :devil:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I already like them- although I'd be more likely to go for leucs as my first darts- but raising the fire-bellied toadlets gave me *far* more experience with friutflies than I want again in a hurry! :devil:


Go on Ron you know you want to!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Go on Ron you know you want to!:lol2:


No, I really don't.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Posers!


IMG_0251 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0253 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ha! That's a great shot! :2thumb:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha what geniuses! :no1:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

wonderful J well done mate
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

some more pics, getting bigger, bolder and more playful each day.

got 8 out the water now, 6 losing their tails and another 12+ tads developing. 2 SLS so far.


IMG_0261 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0263 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0265 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------

